# Vinpocetine supplement: it REALLY helps



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

2


----------



## rlf (Nov 5, 2005)

Bought some today.


----------



## needacure (Apr 25, 2007)

^report back here and post ur experiences


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

This sounds very interesting... I look forward to comments on it.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

3


----------



## Ni Hi Li St. (Jul 1, 2006)

Man, I'm almost jealous that your DP symptoms were caused by mercury. Thus, your problems are simply more bio/neurological unlike most of us here who have it due to trauma or anxiety. However, I suppose that this would be especially a nice thing to try for those who have no idea how their DP/DR started.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

> I HAD 5 amalgam fillings which contain mercury - and offgas mercury vapor 24/7/365 year after year. I got those removed a few weeks ago by a biologic dentist.


To anyone considering racing of to the dentist to have your fillings removed, just remember that you can end up with even more mercury running through your body whilst you are having them drilled out.

Greg


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

Yeah, I also looked at a lot of data on mercury and its affect on the body, I was convinced that, that's what was causing my DP. You are right though there are a LOT of similar symptoms.
But I used to think I had every possible thing you could imagine, I just didnt buy the whole anxiety explanation.
But I now know, for me anyway, it is anxiety.

Greg


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

3


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Would these be ok to use with St. Johns wort?


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

I tried 3 different health food stores and none of them have it. I wonder if it is approved in Canada...


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

How many different names does this supplement go by?


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

3


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Yea tiger, are you feeling any better yet dude?


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

Im buying, i dont want 2d any more!! Please let it help!

edit: where the f*k do i buy this in holland


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

OperationGetMyHeadBack said:


> Bought some today.


So what happend?


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

is this the stuff ?

http://www.bodyconcept.com/family/1499/display.html


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't really notice any difference now.


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

how long have you been taking it?


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

ok i ordered Cerebro:

1 capsule

Vinpocetine 
10mg 
*

Huperzia Serrata extract 
1.5mg 
*

(gestandaardiseerd voor 5% Huperzine A)

Bacopa Moniera extract 
100mg 
*

(gestandaardiseerd voor 40% Bacosides)

Rhodiola Rosea wortel extract 
100mg 
*


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

J. said:


> how long have you been taking it?


Since Saturday.


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

Medical Trials
It has been proven by using a variety of methods, in a large number of medical studies and with thousands of people, that Vinpocetine improves blood circulation, oxygen uptake and glucose utilization by the brain.

The degree to which the chemical reactions of the brain are improved depends upon the level of oxygen in the brain. Vinpocetine has its first effect on damaged areas of the brain and has been proven to produce positive effects for at least 70% of its users.

The main areas in which Vinpocetine have been used are brain disorders, treatment of the signs of aging, defects of the eye, ear, nose and throat problems.


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

No studies have been to date been performed specifically using vinpocetine with thyroid patients -- who frequently complain of memory problems, difficulty concentrating, and that particular fuzzy-thinking described as "brain fog." However, it's thought that the reduced metabolism of hypothyroidism may reduce blood flow to the brain, or slow down brain metabolism slightly, which may account for the cognitive and memory-related symptoms. Vinpocetine has been proven to increases brain blood flow and brain cell metabolism, so, by providing more oxygen to the brain, brain-cell energy increases and it is in that capacity that the supplement may be a help for some people with hypothyroidism.

source:
http://thyroid.about.com/cs/alternative ... cetine.htm


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

I guess that ths would take at least a month to work properly. I've just ordered some!


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

im stil waiting for mine. 
I should already be here, but it isn't.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

I'm sure it'll be there soon, personally I can't wait!

Good things come to those who wait - Its a Jimmy B promise lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

Eating hamsters is the cure!


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Eating hamsters is the cure!


I just eat my hamster, but i still feel the same!! Are you sure ? cause i have to buy a new hamster now!


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

J. said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > Eating hamsters is the cure!
> ...


This didn't work for me either - I'd like my money back.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

Not really... it will only give you super human powers (placbo effect)... you NEED to roast the hamster!


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Darn - knew I was going wrong somewhere!

Hows about BBQing it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

Yesh!


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Saucy!


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

It doest help. i tool 1, 2, 3 pills the last few days and i noticed No difference. 
God damnit! I want to be able to read again and think again. 
FUCK IT


----------



## revdoc (Jan 2, 2005)

J. said:


> It doest help. i tool 1, 2, 3 pills the last few days and i noticed No difference.
> God damnit! I want to be able to read again and think again.
> flower* IT


According to the web sites I've seen, you're supposed to take it regularly, four times a day, for at least four weeks, before evaluating it.


----------

